# laparoscopy after no response to clomid



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

I have PCOS and I'm on my first round of clomid, CD11 and went for scan today. Nothing had happended - one tiny follicle not worth measuring  
The nurse said it wasn't worth doing another round until I had had a laparoscopy and they would check tubes but also get rid of some of the cysts on my ovaries, I assume by burning them off? Has anyone else had this? Is this what they refer to as ovary drilling - I don't think so but thought I should check. Not looking forward to it, and especially waiting the 4-6 weeks to have it done. Everything always seems to take ages and I'm not very good about not thinking about it constantly!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I can imagine how daunting it must seem when you've got to have a laparoscopy but honestly, it really is a standard procedure and hopefully it should help things for you. Are the cysts you have on your ovaries endometriosis ("chocolate" cysts) or another type of cyst ? They don't usually burn the cysts off straight away but will drain them and then if they need to, will remove by either laser, diathermy (burning) or excision (cutting).

This is completely different from ovarian drilling....although I have no experience of that I'm afraid....here's some info I found quickly...

http://www.ivf.com/drilling.html

During the laparoscopy they'll also flush dye through your cervix, into your womb and check to see whether it spills out the ends of your fallopian tubes to check patency ie whether they're clear or blocked.

There is a window of around 6-9mths (sometimes up to a year) where chances of conception are improved following a lap and dye so it's certainly a good idea to get it all sorted out and then start the clomid when you know everythings been cleared up.

I had my 7th laparoscopy and dye (and hysteroscopy) last Friday. Whilst I don't believe I had any endo cysts removed this time (have follow up appt in half an hour so will find out then!), I have had them removed several times, as well as endometriosis and adhesions pretty much everywhere !

Good luck and take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## lisagills (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you - I think they mentioned diathermy so presume that is what they would do! Do you know how soon you can start using clomid after a lap and dye? Also how quickly are you ok to be up and about after the lap and dye? I have a very active holiday planned around the time this would happen!
I'm not sure what the cysts are, whether they are endo cysts or something else, don't think anyone has ever told me, they just look like a ring of pearls of similar size all the way round the edge.

Good luck too - hope your appointment went well. x


----------



## Nicola1977 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Lisagills,

Just thought I would chip in as I have experience of lap and dye and ovarian drilling. The procedure that Minxy described is what I remember it to be. It is day surgery so you will be out the same day. You may have a little period-type pain and I had quite bad shoulder pain (from the gas they use during the op) but it goes pretty quickly. 

They drilled only one of my ovaries in late October 2007 and the plan was to start me on iui with Clomid after xmas. However, we bd when Ifelt some twinges in my ovary about 2 weeks after the op and 'hey presto'!, our dd was conceived! The drilling is good as it helps to regulate your hormones as swell as blasting off some of the cysts. I think is why that time I fell pregnant and was able to maintain the pregnancy. 

The only thing I would say, is to ask your specialist about post-op scarring. My left tube is now blocked and I am convinced this is due to the OD scarring as it is on the side that they did. Perhaps it is worth only having the one done at a time? This may be why they only did one of mine, I'm not sure, but wondered why they'd only done the one at the time. 

It is totally normal (if not exactly healthy!)to be thinking about it constantly - I am exactly the same. I really hope the drilling works for you in the same way it did for me! 

Good luck

Nic x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lisa

The cysts you describe sound like PCOS (a string of pearls), not endo cysts (these are different).  As Nic says, when you have PCOS they will often recommend ovarian drilling.  

However, if they've mentioned diathermy (which is a form of "burning" using electrical current) then this sounds like they will drain any cysts and then remove anything remaining via diathermy......this is different from ovarian drilling.

I would clarify with your clinic exactly what it is they intend to do ie is it removal of the cysts by diathermy or is it ovarian drilling....or both.....at least that way you'll have a clear picture of what they're planning, rather than any of us (non medical experts) trying to guess   

Whilst some lap/dyes are day surgery, none of mine have been...it depends on how you're feeling, how much surgery you've had etc....it will be up to your clinic/consultant to decide.  

If you want any information re lap/dye then feel free to give me a shout, like I say, I've just my 7th (first one was 22 years ago !!) so have a little experience of them   

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, 

I am in a similar position lisa, i have seen specialist today after 7m of clomid not working. He recommended ovarian drilling. I have a possible date in june (i agree with the frustrating wait for everything!) I am so impatient to get pregnant after 2 yrs of trying! 

I am concerned as 10 days after the op i hope to go on a beach hol. Does anyone know if i will have recovered enough to enjoy the hol by then and whether it would be ok to swim? 

He said i would need at least 2 days off work but others on this site have said 5-7 days after a laparoscopy. 

thanks x
x


----------



## Nicola1977 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Emma444,

From what I can recall of my op, you should be recovered enough after 2 weeks to enjoy your beach holiday. My instinct would be that swimming would be fine. I only had 2 very small cuts. One by my ovary of about no more than a cm and another one of a similar size through my belly button. A holiday sounds like a great opportunity to relax post-op! 

Hope all goes well for you and you get your long-awaited bfp soon!

Nic x


----------

